# Vlahovic costa 90 mln. Ci sono City, Juve, Tottenham e Inter



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le news di ieri, Vlahovic andrà via in estate. Commisso chiede 90 mln di euro. La Juve vorrebbe fare come con Chiesa: prestito con riscatto a una cifra sui 60 mln. Ma le inglesi sono in agguato

Il borsino

City 40%
Totteham 30%
Juve 20%
Inter 10%

*Secondo TS per Vlahovic c'è anche l'interesse di Milan, Liverpool e Atletico, tra le altre.*


----------



## bmb (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le news di ieri, Vlahovic andrà via in estate. Commisso chiede 90 mln di euro. La Juve vorrebbe fare come con Chiesa: prestito con riscatto a una cifra sui 60 mln. Ma le inglesi sono in agguato
> 
> Il borsino
> 
> ...


Non sono molti per uno che in carriera ha segnato il 70% dei gol su rigore.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Cosa vorrebbe Rocco a 1 anno dalla scadenza???Sul come lo vuole la juve e sul come ci andrà lo scriviamo da 2 mesi,e non sarà mai una sorpresa.Certo,hanno caricato la spesa di Kean e Locatelli sui prossimi bilanci,oltre a Chiesa,chissà quali ulteriori porcate inventeranno con primavera e allievi pur di riuscire nell'intento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le news di ieri, Vlahovic andrà via in estate. Commisso chiede 90 mln di euro. La Juve vorrebbe fare come con Chiesa: prestito con riscatto a una cifra sui 60 mln. Ma le inglesi sono in agguato
> 
> Il borsino
> 
> ...


Ora di giugno cambieranno 1000 cose. 
la Juve ? Quella con 215 milioni di passivo ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le news di ieri, Vlahovic andrà via in estate. Commisso chiede 90 mln di euro. La Juve vorrebbe fare come con Chiesa: prestito con riscatto a una cifra sui 60 mln. Ma le inglesi sono in agguato
> 
> Il borsino
> 
> ...


Non credo che riuscirà a ricavarci quella cifra, soprattutto adesso che ha sbandierato che il giocatore non rinnoverà il contratto. Vlahovic da noi sistemerebbe perfettamente il problema centravanti, ci servirebbe ma ci sono comunque altri nomi.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le news di ieri, Vlahovic andrà via in estate. Commisso chiede 90 mln di euro. La Juve vorrebbe fare come con Chiesa: prestito con riscatto a una cifra sui 60 mln. Ma le inglesi sono in agguato
> 
> Il borsino
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Gamma (6 Ottobre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non credo che riuscirà a ricavarci quella cifra, soprattutto adesso che ha sbandierato che il giocatore non rinnoverà il contratto. Vlahovic da noi sistemerebbe perfettamente il problema centravanti, ci servirebbe ma ci sono comunque altri nomi.



Esatto, a me non dispiacerebbe affatto, ma di certo non a queste cifre.

Juve e Inter credibili(a queste cifre) come Galliani sul colpo Tevez.


----------



## iceman. (6 Ottobre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non credo che riuscirà a ricavarci quella cifra, soprattutto adesso che ha sbandierato che il giocatore non rinnoverà il contratto. Vlahovic da noi sistemerebbe perfettamente il problema centravanti, ci servirebbe ma ci sono comunque altri nomi.


Mai che spenderemo 90 milioni per un giocatore, a stare larghi anche il prossimo mercato andremo avanti ad offerte di prestito e diritto a 10 milioni più bonus.


----------



## iceman. (6 Ottobre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Esatto, a me non dispiacerebbe affatto, ma di certo non a queste cifre.
> 
> Juve e Inter credibili(a queste cifre) come Galliani sul colpo Tevez.


L'Inter se vende Laureato e Skriniar lo può prendere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

con 90M ci abbiam fatto una squadra intera... per favore dai.


----------



## EmmePi (6 Ottobre 2021)

Già a 60 sarebbe stato un grosso rischio prenderlo. Ricordiamoci che ha fatto finora un solo anno bene, ma non benissimo. Per capirci meno del nostro Kessiè che a suo confronto è stato molto più determinante nel gioco della propria squadra.

A 90 milioni non penso valga il rischio. A me francamente piace, ma è poco più di una promessa. Cova avrebbe più del nostro Colombo? Se Colombo avesse giocato con continuità titolare della Fiore penso avrebbe fatto lo stesso o anche meglio.
Da prendere solo dietro prestito oneroso e diritto di riscatto a cifre ragionevoli... massimo 60 ma senza contropartite di nostri giocatori promettenti.


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le news di ieri, Vlahovic andrà via in estate. Commisso chiede 90 mln di euro. La Juve vorrebbe fare come con Chiesa: prestito con riscatto a una cifra sui 60 mln. Ma le inglesi sono in agguato
> 
> Il borsino
> 
> ...


Valutazione che fa sempre più ridere. Non li vale, nemmeno lontanamente.

Attaccante lontanissimo dai top in circolazione, con limiti evidenti che ne riducono le soluzioni al gol. Con 60/90 milioni pretendo di avere un calciatore che sappia fare gol o crearsi da solo l'occasione da gol in ogni modo possibile o quasi. Questo segna prevalentemente di sponda, usando bene il fisico per carità. Oltre tutto ha solo un piede.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le news di ieri, Vlahovic andrà via in estate. Commisso chiede 90 mln di euro. La Juve vorrebbe fare come con Chiesa: prestito con riscatto a una cifra sui 60 mln. Ma le inglesi sono in agguato
> 
> Il borsino
> 
> ...


Inter va ridere


----------



## davidelynch (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le news di ieri, Vlahovic andrà via in estate. Commisso chiede 90 mln di euro. La Juve vorrebbe fare come con Chiesa: prestito con riscatto a una cifra sui 60 mln. Ma le inglesi sono in agguato
> 
> Il borsino
> 
> ...


L'Inter


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le news di ieri, Vlahovic andrà via in estate. Commisso chiede 90 mln di euro. La Juve vorrebbe fare come con Chiesa: prestito con riscatto a una cifra sui 60 mln. Ma le inglesi sono in agguato
> 
> Il borsino
> 
> ...


Non vedo perchè il giocatore dovrebbe accettare una cessione e perderci soldi lui e il procuratore.
Andrà via a zero, con buona pace di Rocco.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Inter va ridere


Capisci poi perchè parlo di potere smisurato dell'inter?
Questi sono con le pezze al culo eppure la propaganda li dipinge come ricchi, ambiziosi, potenti.


Per me sarebbero da espellere dal campionato.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Capisci poi perchè parlo di potere smisurato dell'inter?
> Questi sono con le pezze al culo eppure la propaganda li dipinge come ricchi, ambiziosi, potenti.
> 
> 
> Per me sarebbero da espellere dal campionato.


Guarda,tutto dipenderà dalla formula di pagamento che accetterà Rocco,per questo non mi sento di escludere ne l'inter ne i gobbi,mentre posso escludere a priori il Milan che non darà mai 10 mln di commissione all'agente,e giustamente.


----------



## Shmuk (6 Ottobre 2021)

Se bisogna spendere certe cifre, bisogna prendere uno ben più testato. Semplice. E non dico, 90, ma 60.


----------



## Gamma (6 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> L'Inter se vende Laureato e Skriniar lo può prendere.



Questo sì, ma si tratta comunque di una condizione abbastanza stringente, sono due cessioni non da poco.
Dall'articolo sembra che sia solo una questione di concorrenza, addirittura buttano in mezzo percentuali ahahahah


----------



## gabri65 (6 Ottobre 2021)

A me sa di meteora/sopravvalutato. Vediamo che fa adesso, ora che i difensori lo prenderanno un po' più di mira.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A me sa di meteora/sopravvalutato. Vediamo che fa adesso, ora che i difensori lo prenderanno un po' più di mira.


Mi sono pizzicato la lingua nel dirlo, l'odore è di un certo polacco.


----------



## Dexter (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le news di ieri, Vlahovic andrà via in estate. Commisso chiede 90 mln di euro. La Juve vorrebbe fare come con Chiesa: prestito con riscatto a una cifra sui 60 mln. Ma le inglesi sono in agguato
> 
> Il borsino
> 
> ...


A 18 mesi dalla scadenza puoi chiedere al massimo la metà, 40-45 milioni. Fermo restando che non ne varrebbe 90 neanche se scadesse nel 2030.


----------



## Dexter (6 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A me sa di meteora/sopravvalutato. Vediamo che fa adesso, ora che i difensori lo prenderanno un po' più di mira.


Attualmente lo é. Non é il giocatore capace di fare immediatamente la differenza. É da aspettare, come Leao, Tonali, Saele, Diaz... come mezza rosa del Milan. Per questo da noi ci starebbe alla grande. Purtroppo la prima punta é il ruolo del calcio più costoso in termini di ingaggio e cartellino


----------



## danjr (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le news di ieri, Vlahovic andrà via in estate. Commisso chiede 90 mln di euro. La Juve vorrebbe fare come con Chiesa: prestito con riscatto a una cifra sui 60 mln. Ma le inglesi sono in agguato
> 
> Il borsino
> 
> ...


Mi vien solo da ridere


----------



## Davidoff (6 Ottobre 2021)

Noi non ne spendiamo 30 per un solo giocatore, figuriamoci se ci infiliamo in un'asta del genere. Ribadisco che questo finirà dai ladri, o in prestito con pagamento secolare come Chiesa o a 0. 

Di sicuro noi prima o poi dovremo investire pesante in attacco, e non potremo farlo con tre ceci e due banane.


----------



## kekkopot (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le news di ieri, Vlahovic andrà via in estate. Commisso chiede 90 mln di euro. La Juve vorrebbe fare come con Chiesa: prestito con riscatto a una cifra sui 60 mln. Ma le inglesi sono in agguato
> 
> Il borsino
> 
> ...


Commisso ci sta prvando. Magari lo trova il pollo che gli da 90 mln.


----------



## kekkopot (6 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Mi sono pizzicato la lingua nel dirlo, l'odore è di un certo polacco.


Ho pensato la stessa cosa.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Ottobre 2021)

90 milioni, ma per favore dai, se Danny De Vito ne incasserà una quarantina dovrà baciarsi i gomiti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le news di ieri, Vlahovic andrà via in estate. Commisso chiede 90 mln di euro. La Juve vorrebbe fare come con Chiesa: prestito con riscatto a una cifra sui 60 mln. Ma le inglesi sono in agguato
> 
> Il borsino
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahah

E poi chi è così scemo se da pagarne 90 se l'anno dopo potrebbe andare via a zero? O ho capito male?


----------



## Maravich49 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Articolo secondo me insensato sotto mille aspetti.
Poi citano l'Inter che prima di prenderlo dovrebbe venderne almeno 2, imho.


----------

